# Would any of you in MA be interested in an RRP job?



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Would any of you in MA be interested in an RRP job? I'm unable to do it, my back wont let me do this type of work, I'm going under the knife mid April. Must have RRP License. 

It's a half of a house to finish up.

If anyone is interested let me know.


----------

